# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  [HELP] Máy tiênj OKUMA báo lỗi 100-4

## giacongpully

Chào Anh/ Chị
Nhà em có con OKUMA LC30. Hôm qua máy vẫn chạy bình thường. Hôm nay vào em gá phôi lên cho chạy thì máy báo lỗi 100-4
Anh/ Chị giúp em khắc phục với. Trục chính vẫn quay bình thường nhưng khi bấm start thì alarm
Em cảm ơn Ạnh/ Chị

----------

